# Furchtbar vs schrecklich vs schlimm



## IRA15

Cuando debo usar furchtbar, schrecklich o schlimm?


----------



## osa_menor

Hola Ira:
Bienvenido en el Foro. Esta pregunta es muy amplia. Puedes dar unos ejemplos?

Un saludo

Osa


----------



## IRA15

osa_menor said:


> Hola Ira:
> Bienvenido en el Foro. Esta pregunta es muy amplia. Puedes dar unos ejemplos?
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> Osa


Precisamente no puedo hacerlo porque no se cual es la diferencia ya que en español significan lo mismo


----------



## Alemanita

Hola, Ira.
¿Qué es lo que querías expresar en alemán?
Escríbenos la frase en castellano y trataremos de ayudarte, basándonos en tus ejemplos.


----------



## IRA15

Ejemplo 1: El carácter de mi madre es horrible comparado con el mío. 
Ejemplo 2: Hoy hace un día horroro para ir a la playa. 
Ejemplo 3: Lo que tuviste que pasar fue horrible.


----------



## Alemanita

1: ... hat einen *fürchterlich*en Charakter ...
2: ... *schrecklich*es Wetter ...
3: Was du durchmachen musstest, war wirklich *furchtbar*.
Espero que esto te ayude.


----------



## anahiseri

Hola Ira, 
como dice Alemanita, furchtbar y schrecklich son sinónimos.
*schlimm *es más suave, por expresarlo de alguna manera. Yo lo traduciría por *grave*, a falta de palabra más exacta. Corresponde a un registro más coloquial, es una palabra que se usa mucho hablando con niños.


----------



## anahiseri

Unos ejemplos que he encontrado por ahí

Deine schlimme Handschrift kann kein Mensch lesen. ...
Sie kann diese schlimmen Taten niemals vergessen.
Dein Opa hat ein schlimmes Bein und kann nicht so schnell laufen.
Ich wurde verletzt, aber es ist nicht so *schlimm*.
Esta última frase, ES IST NICHT SO SCHLIMM se usa mucho.  Como ves, aquí habría que traducir por *malo.*


----------

